# Erfahrung Landal Esonstad



## Black-Death (8. Juli 2013)

Moin,

meine Schwester verbringt ihren urlaub im  o.g. Park.
Sie bzw. ihr Freund hat mich gefragt ob ich nicht übers Wochenende zum Angeln vorbeikommen will.
Deswegen hier die Frage an euch: Lohnt es sich angeltechnisch?
Die Bilder sehen ja schonmal nicht schlecht aus mit den hauseigenen Stegen etc.

http://www.landal.de/de-de/ferienparks/niederlande/friesland/esonstad

Vllt war ja schon einmal jemand dort.


----------



## Black-Death (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung Landal Esonstad*

keiner? :c


----------



## Pupser (13. April 2015)

*AW: Erfahrung Landal Esonstad*

War denn mittlerweile schon jemand dort und hat Angelerfahrung sammeln können?


----------



## kmd-m (18. September 2016)

*AW: Erfahrung Landal Esonstad*

Fahre Anfang Oktober hin, kann mir jemand Tips geben?


----------



## Ruhrpott77 (20. April 2017)

*AW: Erfahrung Landal Esonstad*

Gibt es inzwischen Erfahrungen?


----------



## Zimutaal (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Erfahrung Landal Esonstad*

Ich war im letzten Jahr mit der Familie da.

Wir haben nur etwas gestippt, aber Rotaugen waren da. 
Es wurde im kleinen Yachthafen auch ein Hecht gefangen. Leider nicht von uns 

VG


----------

